# solar glo



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 14, 2011)

im getting a tegu from varnyard and was wanting to get a exo terra solar glo mvb bulb is this a good brand and have anybody had any problems with it?


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

Im using the 125 watts solarglo for my tegus, no complaints here


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 14, 2011)

ok thanks and do you think the 125 will be good for a 55gallon are should i get the 160


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 14, 2011)

for a 55 gallon i would go with the 100 watt ... i use solar glo i love them


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 14, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 14, 2011)

do they come in a black and silver box with a picture of a light bulb on it


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

Yep they are made by exo terra, i havnt seen any 100 watts around here, i use the 125 watt on a 60 gal tub(40x20X18) and i get great temps. Once i make the payments on their 7x4 enclosure i will use a 160 watt with a 75 watt halogen


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 14, 2011)

ok im going with the 125


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 17, 2011)

how far a way should it be from the solar glo to get good uvb n how high should the temps be


----------

